# bullheads=flatheads



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

who uses bullheads for flathead bait? i have only used them a few times since i can't seem to catch that many anymore. all of my old spots are non existent or private now.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I do, and they work extremely well for both flatties and blues. I catch them, clip off the fins, and throw them in the bait tank.


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

i also clip the fins and sometimes trim the tail so they don't swim as far as fast, they will still try and that seems to cause a lot of comotion


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

where do you hook them before pitching them to the big cats?


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I usually hook them either through the back or through the tail, just like any other bait fish.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I caught this young lady on a 10 inch bullhead(unclipped fins)


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> I caught this young lady on a 10 inch bullhead(unclipped fins)


that fish is what everyone dreams about catching


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not sure clipping fins makes a diffence, they eat em un clipped in the wild. I have only one spot I'd ever catch bullheads, but I've even caught small flats in the river on them. (I dont' clip)


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

FISHNASTY said:


> I'm not sure clipping fins makes a diffence, they eat em un clipped in the wild. I have only one spot I'd ever catch bullheads, but I've even caught small flats in the river on them. (I dont' clip)


The clipping of the fins is more for my comfort when digging around in the bait tank.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I always clip. Makes them swim erratically which in turn atracts flats. I've caught a lot of blues on bullheads in the Ohio also. Heck of a bait that will swim all night.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I like to clip the fins on green sunfish, same effect, they swim in circles and very erratic for hours.


----------

